# Heating...



## AMol (Jul 5, 2011)

So... I'm trying to find a way to heat my MP soaps in large enough batches to make 3lb loaves.

I have a four cup measuring cup that I used to hook on the side of a pot to make a double boiler type water jacket... but when the water would bubble, it would get into the soap. That and the measuring cup BARELY held 3lbs of base.

I've microwaved it... but in large quantities I found I burned part of it without the center clump melting. THAT loaf shattered when I cut it... I got I think two unbroken bars and the rest is in pieces. At least most of it is going to my mom.

I don't have a ton of money to go out and spend it on fancy equipment like the giant non-stick melter with a spout I've heard about... or a LARGE double boiler.

My idea was, after research... a crockpot-double boiler system.

I have a large glass mixing bowl that will easily hold 3lbs and it fits in my crock pot. Wont get soap stuff all over my nice wedding gift...

Put water in the bottom of the crock pot nearly halfway up the bowl and turn on the crock pot on high(melt faster) and cover. Glass doesn't transfer heat THAT well... would I burn it easily?

Next idea...

I have a pot that will fit into a larger boiling pot... double boiler with cover again... what kind of repercussions are there for melting soap in a boiling pot frequently used for cooking? I make pasta and potatoes in it and would rather not ruin it.

Many thanks!

-Ann


----------



## Catmehndi (Jul 6, 2011)

WEll Ann, you may have to invest a LITTLE bit of money... You can melt slowly and gently in a regular pot however, it's recommended that you separate your soap equipment and tools from your cooking ones. 

A Pyrex cup should transfer the heat, so perhaps you can give that another try? Don't put too much water in your pot to make sure the water doesn't get into your soap. You can get a double boiler ring or just use a mason jar lid to prop up your cup.

I hope this helps!


----------



## AMol (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks much, Cat.

I tried my crock pot idea and it failed to do anything but put a sweat on the soap chunks.

I went out and bought a stainless steel cooking pot at a thrift store so I can go back to the double boiler method without using my cookware.

I guess you shouldn't fix a method that isn't broken. XD


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a Presto pot with a temp control. I like it better then the micro method.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jul 15, 2011)

I use a rice cooker. I have 2 sizes. One is a 6 cup that I got for 13 dollars at Walmart and I think the big one was 20 dollars. It has the cook mode and then the warm mode to keep the soap liquid while I add different colors, scents, and pour into different molds. You can also find the rice cookers at BigLots and places like that pretty cheap. HTH.


----------



## AMol (Jul 15, 2011)

Oooooooo.... that's a great idea, Lisa!  I never thought to use a rice cooker.

I'll have to be careful the material though. My Hub and I have one and I can't touch the aluminum insides.  Something about the texture sets me into fits of shivers. XD  I would hate to have to make him wash the pot every time I made soap.


----------

